# رحلة الشر والسحر  من منظور الكتاب المقدس



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رحلة الشر والسحر*
*من منظور الكتاب المقدس*​ *(محاضرة القيت في عدة اجتماعات للشبيبة وفي جامعة بير زيت للشبيبة المسيحية)*

*بقلم Mor Antonios *
:smi200:
*(ارجوا ممن له اي سؤال عن السحر وغيرة من الاباطيل الشيطانية ان لا يتردد بالسوال والرب يبارك الجميع)
*​*  ان عالم الروح عالم غامض مثير للفضول فكثيرا ما لجأ الإنسان إلى عالم الأرواح والتفسير الأسطوري لظواهر الطبيعية التي جهل تفسيرها تفسيراً علمياً صحيحا وذلك تبعاً لدرجة التطور العقلي والتاريخي لمسيرة الإنسان الطويلة عبر رحلته الأرضية.*
* فالإنسان يحمل في داخله الخير والشر معاً بدرجات متفاوتة تتحكم بها ثلاثة عوامل رئيسية :*
* - التقوى والإيمان بالله تقدس اسمه.*
* - الكفر بالله سبحانه وتعالى.*
* -التراوح بين الإيمان بالله وعدم الإيمان به. 
وطبعاً العامل الثالث غير صحيح فلا يوجد حل وسط في الإيمان بالله، إما الإيمان أو الكفر،كما علّمنا الرب يسوع المسيح "أنا عارف أعمالك انك لست بارداً ولا حاراً.ليتك كنت بارداً أو حاراً.هكذا لأنك فاترٌ ولست بارداً ولا حاراً أنا مزمعٌ أن اتقيأَك من فمي"(رؤ15:3-16).*

*        ويجسد العاملين الأولين أي التقوى والكفر نظريه قديمه جداً تعود إلى آلاف السنين ،عمل بها  حكماء الهند وفلاسفتها البوذيين لشرح الذات الإنسانية ،*
* ملخص النظرية يقول: هناك دائرتان الأولى كلها سوداء وفي منتصفها نقطه صغيرة بيضاء فليكن رمزها(أ)والدائرة الثانية كلها بيضاء وفي منتصفها نقطة صغيرة سوداء فليكن رمزها(ب).*

*الدائرة الأولى(أ):تجسد الروح الإنسانية والسواد فيها رمز للروح الشريرة والضلال في الذات الإنسانية أما النقطة البيضاء في منتصفها فهي الخميرة الصالحة الخيِّرة الموجودة في هذا الإنسان.*
* لأنه لا يوجد شر مطلق ولا خير مطلق.فإذا آمن الإنسان بالله وسار بحسب تعاليمه ووصاياه أصبحت النقطة البيضاء أو الخميرة الصالحة تحتل الجزء الأكبر من الدائرة دلالة على الروح النقية،وتظهر نقطة سوداء في منتصف الدائرة هي خميرة شريرة وهي التي تجسدها. *
* الدائرة الثانية(ب):هذه الخميرة لا تستطيع التكاثر من تلقاء ذاتها لأن البياض أي الإيمان يمنعها ،لكن عندما يُتيح لها الإنسان بكامل إرادته التحرر فأنها تنشط وتعود لوضعها الأول وضع السقوط،وهي الدائرة رقم(أ).*
* إذاً ملخص هذه النظرية كما قلنا:لا يوجد في الإنسان شر مطلق وإلا اصبح شيطاناً،ولا خير مطلق وإلا اصبح إلهاً.*
* هكذا نرى ان الإنسان في صراع دائم بين قوى الخير وقوى الشر،بين الغني والفقير والإقطاعي والفلاح والرأسمالي والعامل إنها صراعات قديمة قدم التاريخ نفسه،وكلها تنصب في بوتقة حب البقاء.*

*وما يهمنا اليوم هو الصراع بين قوى الخير والشر،فالمقصود بالخير هنا الجانب الخاص بالأيمان بالله تعالى والمقصود بالشر عكس ذلك.وسوف نتكلم عن الشر من الجانب الروحي المرتبط بالسحر والشعوذة والرقية والخرافة.وذلك بحسب ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس.*​
*معنى السحر لغوياً:**بحسب قاموس المنجد فأن كلمة سَحَرَ تعني خدعه،عمل له السحر أي(استماله وفتنه وسلب لُبه).*
*والسِحر:هو إخراج الباطل في صورة الحق .وهذا التعريف مهم جداً لفهم معنى السحر.*

* والسؤال المطروح هنا لماذا يلجأ الإنسان لممارسة الشر عن طريق السحر:*
* والإجابة:إن الإنسان يحاول إزاء عالم يسحقه وكائنات تخيفه أو يرغب هو في السيطرة عليها أن يكتسب قدرة تفوق قواه الخاصة،فتجعله سيد مصيره،وان كانت الأنماط والأساليب قد تغيرت اليوم إلا ان الميل للسيطرة والرغبة في إخضاع المجهول ومعرفة المستقبل لا يزالان متأصلين في قلب الإنسان.*
*أما كيف وجد الشر:يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في سفر اشعياء النبي (ص12:14)عن سقوط الشيطان سبب الشر حيث يقول:"كيف سقطتِ من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح.كيف قُطِعتَ إلى الأرض يا قاهر الأمم.وأنت قلت في قلبك اصعد إلى السماوات ارفع كرسيّ فوق كواكب الله وأجلس على جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال.اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب.أصير مثل العليّ.لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجبّ " وبسقوط الشيطان نتيجة كبريائه عرف العالم الشر لذلك عندما نقرأ في سفر التكوين(9:2)ان الله خلق شجرة معرفة الخير والشر في جنة عدن فإننا لا نستغرب لعبارة شجرة معرفة الشر باعتبار ان آدم وحواء لم يعصيا الله بعد لأن الشر قد حدث فعلاً ان لم يكن في الجنة ففي وقت سقوط الشيطان.*
*  وبسقوط أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء بدأت مسيرة الشر الطويلة عند الإنسان ودخل المرض والخوف والتلوث والتشوه وغيرها من الشرور الكثيرة إلى عالمنا الأرضي وكانت النتيجة سقوط الجنس البشري بأسره وليس آدم وحواء فقط .*
* فنرى أول جريمة قتل ومن الدرجة الأولى ترتكب في التاريخ،وذلك عندما قتل قايين أخاه هابيل (تك8:4)ثم نرى جرثومة الشر تنتشر،ويتدخل الله في قصة الطوفان يقول الكتاب المقدس:"وفسدت الأرض أمام الله وامتلأت الأرض ظلماً"(تك11:6). حيث أغرق الله الأرض بالمياه ،وكذلك تدخل الله كما في رواية بُناة برج بابل(تك4:11) وكيف بَلبَلَ الله السنتهم،وأيضاً حادثة سكان سدوم وعمورة وكيف احرقهم الله بالنار والكبريت.*

*        وتحدى الشيطان الله عندما طلب منه السماح لكي يجرب أيوب البار ليثبت له ان أيوب يفقد إيمانه بالله ومحبته له عندما تصيبه الكوارث،وفشل الشيطان وهُزم وانتصر أيوب البار.لكن قبل كل ذلك لا ننسى ان الله قال للحية القديمة ابليس في بدء السقوط"واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق رأسك وانتِ تسحقين عقبهُ"(تك15:3).وهنا نشأت الحرب الحقيقية بين الإنسان وقوى الشر اي إبليس وأعوانه.*
* يقول الكتاب المقدس:"وكانت الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الإله"(تك1:3).فإذا عرفنا ان السحر هو إخراج الباطل في صورة الحق كما ذكرنا سابقاً نعلم يقيناً لماذا يسمح الإنسان للشيطان ان يستخدمه.ألم يدعوا الكتاب المقدس الشيطان بأنه محتال لذلك فالسحر يناسبه.لأنه يحقق له الغرض المطلوب وهو تضليل الإنسان وإبعاده عن الله مصدر كل خير فكثير من الناس عندما يسرق لص ما أموالهم مثلاً، فإنهم إن لم يَصِلوا إلى ضالتهم بالطرق المعروفة والشرعية، فالحل الأسرع والمضمون عند ذاك هو الالتجاء إلى السحرة.فإذا حدث ذلك لهم ثانية فإنهم يلجاؤون إلى السحر ثانيةً لأنه أراحهم في المرة الأولى وهكذا يحقق ابليس المحتال غايته بأبعاد الإنسان عن الله الذي نهى عن هذه الأعمال.*

* إخوتي: كان السحر عنصراً مهما في أديان القدماء كالمصريين والكلدانيين والفُرس وغيرهم.حيث كانت طقوس بعضهم تُجيز تقديم القرابين البشرية والحيوانية إرضاء لألهتهم الكثيرة.ويصف الكتاب المقدس صريحاً سحر المصريين عندما تجادلوا مع موسى النبي.كما ان العبرانيين كانوا على صلة بالمصريين والكلدانيين السحرة والعرافين والحواة.وقد ثبت وجود السحر في كل الأمصار.حتى في إسرائيل ذاتها عندَ هذا الشعب الغليظ الرقبة…يخبرنا سفر الخروج في الإصحاح السابع عن معجزات الله بيد نبيه موسى وعن تحدي سحرة فرعون له يقول الكتاب المقدس:"وكلم الرب موسى وهرون قائلاً إذا كلمكما فرعون قائلاً:هاتيا عجيبة تقول لهرون مدًّ عصاك واطرحها أمام فرعون فتصير ثعباناً فدخل موسى وهرون إلى فرعون وفعلا هكذا كما أمر الرب.طرح هرون عصاهُ أمام فرعون وأمام عبيدهِ فصارت ثعباناً ،فدعا فرعون أيضا الحكماء والسحرة ففعل عرَّا فوا مصر أيضا بسحرهم كذلك.طرح كل واحد عصاهُ فصارت العصي ثعابين ولكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم"(خر7: 8-12).*
* ثم قال الرب لموسى قل لهرون مدَّ عصاك ومدَّ يدك على مياه المصريين على انهارهم وعلى سواقيهم وعلى آجامهم وعلى كل مجتمعات مياههم لتصير دماً فيكون دمٌ في كل أرض مصر في الأخشاب وفي الأحجار.ففعل هكذا موسى وهرون كما أمر الرب.رفع العصا وضرب الماء الذي في النهر أمام عيني فرعون وأمام عيون عبيده،فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دماً ومات السمك في النهر وانتن النهر،فلم يقدر المصريون ان يشربوا ماء من النهر.وكان الدم في كل ارض مصر وفعل عرًّافوا مصر كذلك بسحرهم"(خر19:7-22).نرى هنا جلياً قوة المصريين ووصولهم درجات عالية في استخدام السِحر.*

* قد يقول قائل: إن سحرة فرعون عملوا معجزات مثل التي عملها هارون وموسى،فعملوا من العصي ثعابين وحولوا الماء إلى دمٍ وجلبوا الضفادع….لقد قال موسى وهارون إن الله أرسلهما بالمعجزات فماذا كان مصدر قوة السحرة(أي سحرة فرعون)؟.*
* هنا نقول: يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الشيطان يُجري معجزات ليضل البشر.فجاء في سفر الرؤيا(14:16) القول التالي "فإنهم أرواح شياطين صانعةٌ آيات".*
* ويقول سفر الخروج(11:7-12)"فدعا فرعون أيضاً الحكماء والسحرة ففعل عرَّافوا مصر أيضاً بسحرهم كذلك طرحوا كلَّ واحد عصاهُ فصارت العصيُّ ثعابين.ولكن عصا هرون ابتلعت *
* عُصِيَّهم ".فقد فعلوا ما فعلوا بقوةِ سحرهم.*

* وقد قال البعض أن سِحر العرافين المصريين كان خِداعاً وخفَّة يد،وقال آخرون إنهم فعلوا ما فعلوا بقوة الشياطين.وقد اعترفوا بعجزهم عن خلق الحياة.فعندما حاولوا ان يُخرِجوا من تراب الأرض بعوضاً كما فعل موسى عجزوا وقالوا لفرعون"هذا إصبع الله(خر 19:8) وواضح أنه لم تكن لسحرة فرعون القوة الإلهية التي كانت لموسى وهرون. ولو كانت قوة فرعون(الإله)مساوية لقوة موسى وهارون(عبيد الله)ما أطلق بني إسرائيل أحراراً.  معجزات الله تقود إلى الحق.وفِعل السحرة يقود إلى  الخطأ والهلاك.*
* لقد أجرى الله معجزاته على يد موسى لينقذ شعباً مستعداً ولكن السحرة فعلوا ما فعلوه ليبقى العبيد في عبوديتهم.. معجزات الله دائماً ناجحة.وفِعل السحرة ينجح أحياناً. معجزات الله فوق معجزات السحرة لقد جعل السحرة من العصي حيات، لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم (خر7: 12). وحوّل السحرة الماء دماً ولكنهم عجزوا عن إعادة الماء إلى طبيعته الأولى كما فعل موسى، واصعد السحرة الضفادع على أرض مصر(خر7:8). ولكن عجزوا عن أن يصرفوها عنها الأمر الذي فعله موسى.*

* أخوتي: نرى في الكتاب المقدس إن القدرة الإلهية تُخذل السحرة وتحيرهم كما في قصة يوسف عندما أنتصر على العرافين الذين لم يقدروا على تفسير حلم فرعون عندما رأى سبع بقرات طالعة من النهر حسنة المنظر وسمينة اللحم (تك 41: 2). وكذلك عندما حلم فرعون ثانيةً "بسبع سنابل طالعة في ساق واحد سمينة وحسنة" (تك 41: 5). يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين "وكان في الصباح أن نفسهُ(فرعون) انزعجت فأرسل ودعى جميع سحرة مصر وجميع حكمائها وقصى عليهم فرعون حلمه فلم يكون من يعبره(يفسّره) لفرعون" (تك 41: 8) لذلك دعى فرعون يوسف بِناءً على مشورة رئيس السقاة الذي فسر له يوسف حلمه في السجن وبشرَّه ببراءته وخلاصه من السجن. وفسرَّ يوسف حلم فرعون فكافأه فرعون على ذلك بإصعاده إلى اعلى المراتب السامية حيث أصبح الرجل الثاني في مصر. ونرى أيضا القدرة الإلهية تُخذل السحرة في قصة بلعام حيث أضطر بلعام بن بعور مع أتانه أن يخدم الله والشعب العبراني وذلك عندما ذهب بلعام مع اتانه إلى بالاق بن صيفور ملك موآب لكي يلعن شعب الله. ويقول الكتاب المقدس "فحمي غضب الله لأنه منطلق (أي بلعام) ووقف ملاك الرب في الطريق ليقاومه وهو راكب على أتانه وغلاماه معه فأبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب واقفاً في الطريق وسيفه مسلول في يديه فمالت الأتان عن الطريق ومشت في الحقل فضرب بلعام الآتان ليردها إلى الطريق ثم وقف ملاك الرب في خندق للكروم له حائط من هنا وحائط من هناك فلم أبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب ،زحمت الحائط وضغطت رجل بلعام بالحائط فضربها أيضاً ثم أجتاز ملاك الرب أيضاً وقف في مكان ضيق حيث ليس سبيل لنكوب يميناً أو شمالاً فلما أبصرت الآتان ملاك الرب ربطت تحت بلعام.فحمي غضب بلعام وضرب الأتان بالقضيب،ففتح الرب فم الأتان فقالت لبلعام :فماذا صنعت بك حتى ضربتني الآن ثلاث دفعات،فقال بلعام للأتان لأنكِ ازدريتِ بي.لو كان في يدي سيفٌ لكنتُ الآن قد قتلتكِ فقالت الأتان لبلعام ألستُ أنا أتانك التي ركبتَ عليها منذ وجودك إلى هذا اليوم. هل تعوَّدت ان افعل بك هكذا. فقال لا ثم كشف الرب عن عيني بلعام فأبصر ملاك الرب واقفاً في الطريق وسيفه مسلولٌ في يده فخَّر ساجداً على وجهة"(عدد22:22-31).*

*      يحضرني هنا ما قاله الرسول مار بطرس عندما أنبأ عن دخول معلمين كذبة بين الشعب المؤمن حيث قال"قد تركوا الطريق المستقيم فضلَّوا تابعين طريق بلعام بن بصور الذي احبَّ اجرة الإثم ولكنه حصل على توبيخ تعديهِ إذ منع حماقة النبي حمارٌ أعجم ناطقاً بصوت إنسان هؤلاء هم آبار بلا ماء غيوم يسوقها النؤُ الذين قد حُفِظ لهم قتام الظلام إلى الأبد "(بطرس:2-17).*


*إن إغراء السحر كبير قد لا يسلم منه أحدا إذا اخذ بالمَثل القائل:" تعلم السحر ولا تعمل به" لدرجة ان شخصاً مثل شاول الملك الذي أمر بقتل أصحاب الجان والتوابع هو نفسه يلجأ إلى استشارتهم لماذا لأن الله لم يجبه على سؤاله عن جيش الفلسطينيين الذي خاف منهم شاول كثيراً فذهب إلي عرافة عين دور طلباً للمساعدة . هذه القصة وردت في سفر صموئيل الأول(8:28 ) حيث قال شاول للعرافة"اعرفي لي بالجان وأَصعدي لي من أقول لك فسألته العرافة من أصعد لكَ؟ فأجابَ:أصعدي لي صموئيل.وسألها شاول ماذا رأيتِ؟ فقالت رأيت آلهة يصعدون من الأرض(لاحظوا ان الكلام هنا للعرافة)رجل شيخ صاعد وهو مغطى بجبَّتة.فعلم شاول أنه صموئيل.وقال صموئيل لشاول:غداً أنت وبنوك تكونون معي،ويدفع الربُّ جيش إسرائيل أيضاً ليد الفلسطينيين".*
*والسؤال المطروح : كيف يسمح الله للعرافة أن تقيم صموئيل من الموت،مع ان شريعة موسى تقول "لا تَدع ساحرةً تعيش"(خر18:22).وهذه العملية تدعى في السحر استشارة موتى.*
*وللرد نقول: كان الملك شاول في حالة رعب ويأس من معركة ضارية تنتظره.وهو صاحب العقل المشوَّش المريض.وكان الرب قد رفضه ولم يَعُد يجيبه.فقرر أن يتصل بعالم الموتى ويستحضر روح صموئيل النبي ليطمئنه ويعطيه النصيحة،فقصد بيت العَرَافة لتستحضر له صموئيل ولم يَر شاول شيئاً واكتفى بما قالته له العرافة،وفي تحليل ما قالته العرافة هناك احتمالان كما يقول القس منيس عبد النور في كتابه شبهات وهمية:  *
*الاحتمال الأول:*
*       أجرت العرافة معجزة بالاستعانة بالقوى الشيطانية فاستحضرت روح صموئيل..ولكن هذا الاحتمال مرفوض "لأنه وُضِع للناس أن يموتوا مرة،ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة"(عب 27:9).*
* -والموتى لا يعودون كما قال داود النبي عن ولده الذي مات "أنا ذاهب إليه،أما هو فلا يرجع إليَّ"(2صموئيل23:12).*
* -وهناك "هوَّة لا تُعبرَ بين الأحياء والأموات"عرفنا ذلك من قصة الغني ولعازرالمسكين(لو24:16-27).*
* -كما ان الشياطين لا يقدرون ان يتحدّوا قوة الله هذا ما عرفناه من قصة أيوب البار(أي 10:1-12).*
* الاحتمال الثاني:*
*        لم تُحضِر(تَجلب)العرافة صموئيل لكنها كذبت على شاول في كل ما قالته له.وتقول التوراة إن الشياطين يخدعون الناس بإقناعهم أنهم يقدرون أن يتَّصلوا بالأموات، لذلك تقول الشريعة:"لا يوجد فيك من يُجيز ابنهُ أو ابنتهُ في النار ولا مَن يَعرُف عِرافةً ولا عائفٌ** (زاجر للطير) ولا متفائل ولا ساحر ولا مَن يَرقي رُقيةً ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعةً ولا مَن يستشير الموتى" (تث10:18-11).ويتضح كذب العرافة*

* - من أنها قالت إنها ترى آلهة يصعدون من الأرض(آيه13)وكأنها وكالة من غير بواب كما يقول اخوتنا المصريين.*
* -وتتابع العرافة قائلة:إنها رأت شيخاً صاعداً مغطى بجُبَّةٍ(آيه14)ونحن نعرف انه ليس في الأرواح شيوخاً يلبسون جُبباً.*​
*-ولم تذكر العرافة شيئاً جديداً عن مصير شاول ولا عن رأي صموئيل فيه بل كررت آراء صموئيل التي سبق أن أعلنها عن شاول.والتي كان قد سمع بها الشعب كله.*

* إخوتي الأحباء: إننا نعلم ان بعض سحرة هذا العصر يستخدمون اسم الله في سحرهم،لكننا نعلم من أوراق البردي اليونانية التي وجدت بمصر أن السحرة القدامى أيضاً لم يترددوا في استخدام اسم الله.حيث كانوا لا يتلفظون به في الباطل" لا تنطق باسم الرب الهك باطلاً، لأن الرب لا يُبرئ من نطق بِاسمه باطلاً" (خر7:20).وإن الإنسان وقد خلق حراً وقادراً على أن يختار الحياة مع الله . يستمد من الله نفسه السيادة على العالم ومن ثم فهو ليس بحاجة إلى الالتجاء إلى السحر. هذا الفن الهجين،الذي يرمي بطريقه مصطنعة إلى التوفيق بين الدين والعلم ولكنه لا يمكنه إلا أن يحرّف الطبيعة ويفسد مفاعيل الإيمان لذلك نرى حتى في العهد الجديد عهد النعمة والخلاص نرى ان هذه الممارسات السحرية القديمة مازالت تستخدم وعلى نطاق كبير وبقوة كما كان أيام موسى النبي وعهد فرعون،مع ان الله حرَّم هذه الأعمال. فنقرأ في  سفر اللاويين 31:19 " لا تلتفتوا إلى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم أنا الرّبّ إلهكم" .*
*وأيضاً في سفر اللاويين 6:20- 7" والنفس التي تلتفت إلى الجان وإلى التوابع لتزني وراءَهُم أجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس، وأقطعها من شعبها فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين لأني أنا الرب إلهكم".*

* وقال الرب لموسى النبي في سفر التثنية 10:18-14" لا يوجد فيك من يجيز ابنه أو ابنته في النار ولا من يعرف عِرّافةً ولا عائفٌ1 ولا متفائل ولا ساحر. ولا من يرقي رقيةً، ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعاً ولا من يستشير الموتى. لأنّ كلّ من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرّبّ وبسبب هذه الأرجاس الرّبّ إلهك طاردهم من أمامك، فتكون كاملاً لدى الربّ إلهك، إنّ هؤلاء الأمم الّذين تخلّفهم يسمعون للعائفين والعرّافين . وأما أنت فلم يسمح لك الرّبّ إلهك هكذا ".*
* هذا التشديد من قبل الله على منع هذه الأعمال السحرية والشيطانية إن كانت تدل على شيء فإنما على سعة إن انتشاره وممارسته في ذلك العصر، لذلك نرى المسيحيين الأوائل لم يستخدموا السحر قط، والّذين كانوا يمارسونه من اليهود وغيرهم تركوه عند الإيمان بالرّب يسوع المسيح . فأمنوا بعد أن رأوا معجزات الله . فنقرأ في أعمال الرسل13:19-20 " فشرع قومٌ من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين أن يسموا على الّذين بهم الأرواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع قائلين: نقسم عليك بيسوع الّذي يكرز به بولس . وكان الّذين فعلوا هذا سبعة بنين لسكاوا رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة فأجاب الروح الشرير: أما يسوع فأنا أعرفه وبولس أنا أعلمه وأما أنتم من أنتم فوثب بهم الإنسان الّذي كان به الروح الشريرة وغلبهم وقوي عليهم حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراةً ومجروحين وصار هذا معلوماً عند جميع اليهود واليونانيين الساكنين في أفسس ( أي انقَلب السحر على الساحر). فوقع خوفٌ على جميعهم وكان اسم يسوع يتعظم وكان كثيرون من الّذين أمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم. وكان كثيرون من الّذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها أمام الجميع. وحسب أثمانها فوجدوها خمسين ألفاً من الفضة. هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنموا وتقوى بشدةٍ".*​
*        وقد أصاب الكتاب المقدّس عندما قال في أم12:14 وأم25:16 " توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طريق الموت". هم ظنوا أنّ بسِحرهم يساعدون النّاس ونسوا وصايا الله الّتي تحرّم ذلك. إنّ اللعنة الّتي ذكرت في سفر التكوين15:3 ،عندما قال الرّبّ للحيّة " وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلكِ ونسلها . هو يسحقُ رأسكِ وأنتِ تسحقين عقبه". وهذه النبوءة تحققت بشخص الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد فلا سلطان لشيطان على أبناء النور، أبناء النعمة. لذلك نرى الرب يسوع كان يخرج الشياطين بسلطانه ويشفي الأمراض والعاهات الّتي فعلها إبليس بأبناء الله قبل أن يقيَّد وعندما قُيِّد إبليس بانتصار الرب عليه اختفت الوثنية من عالمنا. والطريف في الأمر ما نقرأه في إنجيل لوقا البشير الإصحاح الرابع عندما صام الرب يسوع في خدمته العلنية أربعين يوماً. يقول البشير لوقا أنّ إبليس كان يجربه طوال تلك المدة، وليس ذلك فحسب بل في الآية الخامسة من نفس الإصحاح ما يلي:*
* " ثّم أصعده إبليس إلى جبلٍ عالٍ وأراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان". فمن أنت يا شيطان حتى تأخذ الرب إلى جبلٍ عالٍ وكأنّ لك سلطان عليه، وكأن الرب يسوع يقول: ليس لإبليس سلطاناً عليّ وأنا الله وخالق كلّ شيء ولكنّي سمحت له بتجربتي من مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص حتى لا يقول لي إبليس يوم الدينونة بأنّني لو جربتك لأسقطتك (قد*
* اسة البابا شنودة الثالث).*

*        يقول القديس لوقا البشير(أع 16:16-18) " وحدث وبينما كنّا ذاهبين إلى الصلاة إنّ جاريةً بها روح عرّافة استقبلتنا وكانت تكسّب مواليها مكسباً كثيراً بعرّافتها. هذه أتّبعت بولس وإيّانا وصرخت قائلةً: "هؤلاء النّاس هم عبيد الله العلي الّذين ينادون لكم بطريق الخلاص، وكانت تفعل هذا أياماً كثيرة فضجر بولس والتفتَ إلى الروح وقال: أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها فخرج في تلك الساعة".*
*        نعم اسم الرب يسوع لوحده قادر على أن يهز مملكة الشياطين كلَّها، فكيف الإيمان به وحمل سمة اسمه علينا. *

* و يخبرنا سفر الأعمال عن قصتين مختلفتين لساحرين عظيمان أحدهما تاب وآمن بالرب يسوع المسيح والآخر ظل عبداً للشيطان ففي(أع9:8) يخبرنا عن قبول سيمون الساحر الإيمان وكيف أعتمد بعدما سمع فيلبس الرسول وهو يبشر بالأمور المختصة بملكوت الله وباسم يسوع المسيح. *

* والآخر،ساحراً عظم شأنه يقول عنه الكتاب المقدّس: "أنّه كان ساحراً نبياً كذّاباً يهودياً اسمه باريشوع"*
* (أع6:13-12) هذا قاوم برنابا وشاول لكي لا يؤمن الوالي الّذي طَلب الرسولَين كي يسمع منهم كلمة الله. يقول الكتاب:" وأمّا شاول الّذي هو بولس أيضاً فامتلأ  من الروح القدس وشخص إليه     (إلى باريشوع) وقال: أيها الممتلئ كلّ غش وكلّ خبث، يا ابن إبليس يا عدو كلّ برٍّ ألا تزال تفسد سبل الله المستقيمة. فالآن هوذا يد الربّ عليك فتكون أعمى لا تبصر الشمس إلى حينٍ ففي الحال سقط عليه ضبابٌ وظلمةٌ فجعل يدور ملتمساً من يقوده بيده . فالوالي حينئذٍ لمّا رأى ما جرى آمن مندهشاً من تعليم الرّب!!! ". *
* قد صدق الكتاب المقدس عندما قال:"قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم".      *

*        لذلك يا أحبائي إن كان بيننا من يفعل السحر أو يؤمن به فليأتِ إلى الربّ الّذي يبحث عن الخروف الضال ويفرح عندما يجده وينبذ هذه الأعمال الشيطانية، ولا نطمع بحل مشاكلنا بواسطتها، ولا نستشر السحرة مهما كلف الأمر لكي لا نغضب الرب يسوع. *

* وهناك قصة جميلة حول هذا الموضوع ذُكرت في(2مل2:1-3 )عن أخزيا يقول الكتاب:" وسقط أخزيا من الكوة الّتي في عليته التي في السامرة فمرض وأرسل رسلاً وقال لهم: أذهبوا اسألوا بعل زبوب إله عقرون إن كنت أبرأُ من هذا المرض فقال ملاك الرّب لإيليا التشبي قم اصعد للقاءِ رسل ملك السامرة وَقل لهم: أليس لأنّه لا يوجد في إسرائيل إلهٌ تذهبون لتسألوا بعل زبوب إله عقرون؟. فلذلك هكذا قال الرّبُّ إنّ السرير الّذي صعدت عليهِ لا تنزل عنهُ بل موتاً تموت!". وهكذا كان.*

* أحبائي: أن الكفر واقع عالمي قائم في البشرية الخاطئة حتى أنّه اليوم ظهرت جماعة تعرف بـ"عبدة الشيطان" تركوا الله نبع الحياة وذهبوا وراء أباطيل كاذبة، ولم يتعلموا من الكتاب المقدّس والتاريخ ومن الطوافان، وبُنَاة برج بابل، وسدوم وعمورة .*

*       إنّ المؤمنون الأوفياء يدركون جيداً أنّ مصير الأشرار هو الدمار إلاّ أنّ هذا التأكيد الهادئ للجزاء الّذي ما زال يُصوَّر بنظرة زمنية يصطدم بوقائع تثير العثرة. فثّمة أشرارٌ ناجحون فنقرأ في سفر أرمياء1:12-2 " أَبرُّ أنت يا ربّ من أن أخاصمك . لكن أُكلّمك من جهة أحكامك. لماذا تَنجَح طريق الأشرار. إطمأَنَّ كلّ الغادرين غدراً . غرستهم فاصَّلوا نموا واثمروا ثمراً. أنت قريب في فمهم وبعيد من كِلاَهم". *

*        كذلك نقرأ عن نفس الموضوع في سفر أيوب(6:21 -13 ، مز2:73-12). كما لو كان القصاص الإلهي لا وجود له. *
* لكن النظرة النبوية إلى أخر الأزمنة تؤكد جيداً أنّه في آخر الزمان سوف يأتي الملك المسيح ليُهلك المنافقين والسحرة وأنّ الله سيفنيهم في ساعة الدينونة. ومع ذلك فأنّه على المستوى الفردي يجب إيجاد حلّ للمشكلة بالنسبة للجميع. لكن يجب أن نعلم إن الله لا يريد موت الشرير بل أن يتوب فيحيا. وهذا ما نراه جلياً في العهد الجديد الّذي يتمم العهد القديم، عندما سقط أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء وعرفنا الشّر لأول مرّةٍ ويختم العهد الجديد في سفر الرؤيا بالتحذير من مخالفة تعليم الله وتأخير التوبة حيث نقرأ ”وأمّا الخائفون وغير المؤمنين الرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنارٍ وكبريت"(رؤ18:21).*

*         وفي أخر إصحاح في سفر الرؤيا (12:22-15) يقول الربّ يسوع: " وها أنا آتي سريعاً وأجرتي معي لأُجازي كلّ واحدٍ كما يكون عملهُ. أنا الألف والياءُ البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخِر. طوبى للّذين يصنعون وصاياهُ لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة ويدخلون من الأبواب إلى المدينة لأن خارجاً الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقَتَلةَ وعبدة الأوثان وكلُّ مَن يحبّ ويصنع كذباً".*

* أحبائي:*
*      هوذا الوقت وقت مقبول هوذا اليوم يوم خلاص فالّذي يريد أن يأتي إلى  الرب يسوع ويشرب من ماء الحياة لكي لا يعطش ثانية فليأت بسرعة قبل فوات الأوان فالرب يسوع المسيح ينتظر مجيء كلّ خاطئ إليه وإذا تأخر سوف يرى ذلك الخروف الوديع الرحيم في يوم الدينونة أسداً كاسراً يدين بلا رحمة بعد فوات أوان التوبة. فأسرع إليه وهو خروف وديع قبل فوات الأوان، وأسمعه وهو يناديك"تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والحزانى وثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم". *
* لقد أكمل المسيح بموته "بأيدي الكافرين" أع 23:2 ومات كما قال الرسول بطرس (1بط3 ،18)" باراً من أجل فجَّار" " أحصي مع مجرمين" لو37:22 وقد مات من أجل قوم كافرين(رو6:5) لكي يتبرر هؤلاء بالإيمان به(رو5:4).*

* هؤلاء هم أبرار العهد الجديد. خطاة تبرروا بالنعمة. هؤلاء إذ تعرفوا في الإنجيل على الدعوة بالخلاص امتنعوا عن الكفر(تيطس12:2). ليتجهوا نحو المسيح. فالكفرة الحقيقيون من الآن فصاعداً هم من النّاس الّذين يرفضون هذه الرسالة أو الّذين يفسدونها: السحرة، عبدة الشيطان، شهود يهوه، المعلمون الكذَبة الّذين يثيرون الاضطرابات للمؤمنين (2تيمو16:2، يه4و18). ويستحقون اسم المسيح الدجال.وغير المكترثين الّذين يعيشون في جهل الإرادة إذا ما أخَّر الله العقاب،لأنه يبدي صبراً على الأشرار لعلهم يتوبون (2بط9:2).

*
* عبادةالشيطان *
* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56650*
​


----------



## mero_engel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع متكامل وقيم فعلا يا انطونيوس *
*تسلم ايدك علي المجهود الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع متكامل وقيم فعلا يا انطونيوس *​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك علي المجهود الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ربنا يباركك :16_14_21:.*
*لم اقدر ان اختصره اكثر من ذلك اعرف انه طويل شوية على القراء*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع*​ 
*الرائع والمتكامل*​ 
*



			(ارجوا ممن له اي سؤال عن السحر وغيرة من الاباطيل الشيطانية ان لا يتردد بالسوال والرب يبارك الجميع)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*لدي سؤال:*​ 
*هل السحر شئ مخيف الى هذه الدرجة*​ 
*انا عن نفسي لا اخاف لكن كل اصدقائي *​ 
*يخافون من السحر*
*اذا اجبتني اكون ممتن ليك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع*​
> 
> *الرائع والمتكامل*​
> 
> ...


*السحر مخيف بالافلام الامريكية بس ههههههههه*
*لكن كما علمنا الكتاب انه ليس لابليس سلطان على اولاد الله،، اليس كذلك*
*وايضا قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم.*
*فالانسان الذي يتناول جسد الرب باستمرار ويصلي ويقوم بواجباته تجاه الرب،*
*كيف سيخاف من ابليس والسحر خاصة اذا عرفنا الاية التي تقول:*
*(يو 6: 56) من** ياكل** جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه"*
*قل لي هل من يثبت الرب فيه ويثبت في الرب يخاف من شئ؟؟*


----------

